# New Baby Chicks on the "Homestead!"



## kbmom7 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's been several years since I had the pleasure of raising chickens but I'm back in the game!










You can see the entire post here at my blog: At Home With Kristie


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet little babies!!! Congratulations!


----------

